# Shoulder reduction in ER



## tony1sue (Apr 26, 2015)

When a dislocated shoulder is reduced in the ER with parenteral meds given by the ER physician, are the parenteral meds included in the reduction cpt code or should they count toward the E/M level?


----------



## salCCS (May 3, 2015)

if the medications are given to help with the procedure then they are included in the CPT for reduction.


----------

